# Rock Vapor "alienware Of E-cigs"



## Alex (17/7/14)

ROCK VAPOR 'abeille'
by Steve Walker Source:





ABS/PC and PC injection molded Vaporizer with secondary metalized details.




Customizable elements. Minimalist appearance rejecting traditional product styles which mimic current smoking paraphernalia.




Next generation aesthetic utilizing transparency and visible construction.




Recessed LED back lit logo which increases in light intensity as draw is taken. Small LED lit display with customizable LED color from multi-colour low profile LED source. Display shows Battery, Wattage, Resistance and Puff count.




USB-mini recharge jack point on underside of mouthpeice.




Flexible colorways and contrast elements opening up special editions and bespoke branded product options.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (17/7/14)

Alex said:


> ROCK VAPOR 'abeille'
> by Steve Walker Source:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aesthetically an awesome looking device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/14)

Wow that is SEXY!!!! Mmmmmmm now were can I find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/7/14)

lol it looks like a lego toy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silverbear (17/7/14)

Dunno, there is just something about a classical tube and tank or RBA system that appeals to me, it may be the SS or copper, it may be the classical look of silver or bronze, it may be the classical round shape and the way it feels in my hands. 

But I must be honest, this does not appeal to me in the look department. Can not speak for the vape though.


----------



## ET (17/7/14)

ecigs going scifi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat (17/7/14)

i like it. really. 
i've grown to like my itaste vv, it works well in some contexts, in the pocket, ease of use ... taste and vapour with Evod is usually ok, just the battery capacity is too low - which would probably be an issue with this ROCK thing too....if it had better battery capacity and 15W, it could be good. But, limited to their proprietary cartridge/coil head, sure to be expensive, limited availability too.

> Customizable elements.

That means swapping colour parts, "colour-coding",...not customising in terms of different clearos or drip tips.

> Minimalist

minimalist is now a marketing buzzword.

> appearance rejecting traditional product styles which mimic current smoking paraphernalia.

They don't. How does itaste vv or Twisp/Janty look like current smoking paraphernalia? Maybe that's a clue, they're aiming at the "white semi-disposable" target market and adding "lifestyle marketing" like Janty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (17/7/14)

Silverbear said:


> Dunno, there is just something about a classical tube and tank or RBA system that appeals to me, it may be the SS or copper, it may be the classical look of silver or bronze, it may be the classical round shape and the way it feels in my hands.


 
yes, there are two sides to the market. We are the hardcore or hobbyist side. The dude side, influences are Filipino and that side of the American vapers. metal and mods and power and clones. Other side is the "lifestyle market", what used to be called 'yuppie'. 
You want big market, you go that side. mods and heavy steel and brass and copper and Oriental logos and embellishment doesn't appeal to that market sector.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/7/14)

Here's one of his other designs 'mirlo'
















http://www.coroflot.com/SteveWalker/ROCK-VAPOR-mirlo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (17/7/14)

Wow really sexy piece of Vape gear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

Looks like a pregnancy test 

and where the heck do you screw on the Kayfun?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Looks like a pregnancy test
> 
> and where the heck do you screw on the Kayfun?


Lmgl bwahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/14)

N2H!


----------



## Vixen (18/7/14)

Oh my word! @BumbleBee 
You are right!!! Wahaha now I can't shake it...not so cool anymore


----------



## KimH (18/7/14)

It's pretty, but does not appeal to my taste.
In cars I love old school V8 muscle so I guess it stands to reason that my taste in e-cigs would be more rugged as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones (18/7/14)

Looks like a Tippex dispenser

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

"Braking news" Captain Kurk ascendantly suck on his phaser today and blew his head of

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

